

Greenpeace vs Facebook: It's on. - mfukar
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/09/01/next-on-greenpeaces-enemies-list-facebook/

======
GiraffeNecktie
Crunchgear is pretty lame for a) publishing such an old story as if it was new
and b) for not giving the other side of the story. Here's Facebook's response
(from February of this year)
[http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/02/20/faceb...](http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/02/20/facebooks-
response-to-greenpeace/)

